
Parsing with Snobol - whereistimbo
http://trelford.com/blog/post/Snobol.aspx
======
mindcrime
I never used SNOBOL, but it always sounded like something I'd like to get
around to "one day." It makes me smile a little inside every time I see it
mentioned here, just because it's cool to think that even something this
obscure still has its fans and advocates.

